# [Lekki OT] Gentoo - wymowa ;)

## BRuM

Mam kilku znajomych ktorzy czesto gaworza o genciaku

i kazdy z nich wymawia nazwe naszej ulubionej distro inaczej.

Jednen mowi żantuu, inny dżentoo lub gento. 

Jak to wlasciwie jest, moze mi ktos powiedziec jak prawidlowo

wymawia sie nazwe naszej dystrybucji?

PZDRWM

----------

## joker

mi to sie wydaje ze to dżentu powinno byc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dawid159

Przypomniał mi się fragment filmu "The code - Linux", była tam ujęta kwestia jak powinno wymawiać się nazwę "Linux", wyszło na to, że "nie ważne jak to wymawiasz dopóki go używasz"  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Ja ze wszystkimi moimi znajomymi nazywam go poprostu gentu, bo żentu to oczywiscie jakiś analfabeta wymyślił a gento to ktos kto nie zna angi\elskiego  :Wink: 

Co do czytania nazw to mozna było by się długo zastanawiać co mieli na myśli twórcy Gentoo ale ważne że jest  :Wink:  i to sie tylko liczy

----------

## fallow

skoro to juz OT to : 

imho 

1) generated too (much) ? hehe

2) generation 2  :Smile: 

ja wymawiam  dżentu  , to co - powinienem mowic  gentu  ?  :Razz:   :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## galimedes

Hehe

Jak by na to spojrzeć z francuskiego to było by żento  :Wink: 

ale że polak jestem to dżento najczęściej  :Very Happy: 

Pozdro

----------

## psycepa

ja wymawiam dżentuu (dlugie u bo dwa o jest, np doom [duum] itp,  a dżen na poczatku bo (pomijajac juz to co fallow napisal) [gen]etics, [gen]eral itd, czyli nie [gentu] a [dżentuu] :)

pozdrawiam

----------

## rane

Cóż, kłóciliśmy się o to kilka miesięcy na IRCu aż wreszcie doszliśmy do kompromisu i uzgodniliśmy, że jedyna poprawna wymowa to DŻENTU, uszanujcie ofiary tych starć pływające w rzekach całego kraju [które wymawiały to inaczej] i używajcie tej formy, ok? :]

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ale macie problemy! Tylu ludziom się oberwało, że nie korzystają z google, a wy?!

Cytat z handbook'a: (czytaliście go? :))

 *Quote:*   

> [...]A Gentoo is a species of a small, fast penguin, pronounced "gen-too" (the "g" in "gentoo" is a soft "g", as in "gentle").[...]

 

Znając ten fakt można powiedzieć, że Gentoo wymawia się jako "dżentuu" (to podwójne "u" to tak na prawdę półtora "u", ale ciężko do na klawiaturze napisać :P).

Pozrawiam!

----------

## psycepa

a nie mowilem  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Poe

a ja uwazam, ze juz sie nazwa na tyle spolszczyła, ze mozna spokojnie uzywac przy wymowie "Gentu" IMHO ladniejsze do niż "dżentu" itp... poza tym, czy to wazne/ wazne, ze go mamy, kochamy i uzwyamy :]

----------

## m@niac!

jesli mamy w wymowie spolszczyc G to czemu nie zostaje spolszczone oo?

proponujesz wersje "wiesniacka" czyli w polowie po polsku, w polowie po angielsku. 

Wiec moim zdaniem sens istnienia maja tylko 2 formy:

dla patriotow: Gentoo

dla osob ktore maja jako takie pojecie o ingliszu: Dżentuu

w ten sposob zachowujemy oryginalne formy stosowne dla danego jezyka.

Wsyzstkie inne to przejaw analfabetyzmu (IMvHO oczywiscie)

----------

## Poe

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> jesli mamy w wymowie spolszczyc G to czemu nie zostaje spolszczone oo?
> 
> proponujesz wersje "wiesniacka" czyli w polowie po polsku, w polowie po angielsku. 
> 
> 

 

Wiesniacka?  :Neutral:  ja nie proponuje wymawiać "Dżenoo", tylko "Gentu", wiec oo spolszczone, G tez spolszczone

 *m@aniac! wrote:*   

> Wsyzstkie inne to przejaw analfabetyzmu (IMvHO oczywiscie)

 

Wybacz, analfabetą nie jestem....

----------

## m@niac!

i wlasnie proponowana przez ciebie wersja jest "po polskiemu"

zachowujesz polska wymowe G i angielska wymowe oo (u)

wiec wychodzi z tego wersja "wiesniacka"

----------

## kranked

Ja jakoś przywykłem normalnie po 'polskiemu' Gentoo i jakiś innych odmian nie korzystam  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> i wlasnie proponowana przez ciebie wersja jest "po polskiemu"
> 
> zachowujesz polska wymowe G i angielska wymowe oo (u)
> 
> wiec wychodzi z tego wersja "wiesniacka"

 

zachowujesz sie tak, jakbys pozjadal wszystkie rozumy i myslal, ze jestes lepszy ode mnie [nie chodzi mi o wiedze, tylko o stan/hierarchie itp], przynajmniej JA to tak odbieram. bez obrazy, ale tak ja to czuje. IMHO, tak jak ja mowie, nie jest po "wiesniacku", tylko po prostu pasująca i tak jak wspominałem pare postów wyzej - czy naprawde jest takie wazne jak wymawiamy nazwe? chyba bardziej sie liczy jak uzywamy tego systemu, a nie jak wymawiamy jego nazwę... yeh..

----------

## Schem

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zachowujesz polska wymowe G i angielska wymowe oo (u)
> 
> 

 

Pomijajšc fakt podany przez YANOUSHek'a, nie zawsze "G" w języku angielskim to "dż" (patrz "graphics")  :Very Happy: 

Zresztš, mylę, że musimy napisać "list i przesłać go pocztš elektronicznš" do Miodka  :Laughing:  bo takie dyskusje sš zawsze ostre i każdy ma swojš wersję. Nazwa jest angielska (więc "dżentu") ale na levisy mało kto mówi "liwajs", nie mówišc już o "JuEsEj" mimo, że USA to skrót od ichniej nazwy. Po "polsku" to powinno być SZA (heh, fajne  :Smile:  )

Apeluję zatem, nie wyzywajmy się od wieniaków. Kolega chciał wiedzieć, jak to brzmi w oryginale i już wiadomo, a jak na Gentoo mówić, to ja mam gdzie i nie będę nikogo poprawiał. Sšdzę, że z czasem się przyjmie "gentu" , dla mnie brzmi mniej snobistycznie niż "dżentu", choć oczywicie w rozmowie prowadzonej po angielsku, będę zawsze mówił "dż"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BRuM

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *m@niac! wrote:*   i wlasnie proponowana przez ciebie wersja jest "po polskiemu"
> 
> zachowujesz polska wymowe G i angielska wymowe oo (u)
> 
> wiec wychodzi z tego wersja "wiesniacka" 
> ...

 

Po pierwsze, dziekuje za tak zywiolowa reakcje  :Wink:  , po drugie Poe nie masz do konca racji. Bo powiedz co bys pomyslal o gosciu, jaki z niego _linuksiarz_ (apropo wiesniactwa), jezeli ow gosciu nie umie wymowic nazwy swojej distro. Nie wiem jak wy, ale ja bym przynajmniej z lekka zasmial  :Wink: 

Faktycznie nie jest to kwesta najwazniejsza, ale przyjmuje wersje z handbook'a - czyli dżenuu.

PZDRWM

----------

## m@niac!

wiem ze nie zawsze g to dż po naszemu, ale moja wypowiedz byla odniesieniem do prawidlowej (wg tworcy handbooka) wymowy.

co do levi's - "liłajs" jest zboczeniem jezykowym stosowanym w anglii, oryginalna wymowa nazwy jest analogiczna do wymowy w naszym jezyku - czyli "lewis"

bierze sie to stad, ze levi strauss nie byl amerykaninem, z tego wzgledu nazwa wlasna pochodzaca od jego imienia i nazwiska zachowala oryginalna wymowe.

dalej - USA - juesej - to wymowa amerykanska, jednak skrot zostal wprowadzony do jezyka polskiego z wymowa "u-es-a" tak samo do jezyka polskiego trafily takie wyrazy jak weekend (nie pamietam jaki jest zapis po naszemu wedlug slownika, ale jakos smiesznie, bodajze łykend) itp

o ile mi wiadomo, wyraz gentoo nie zostal jeszcze sklasyfikowany w zasadach jezyka polskiego jako zapozyczenie, wiec nie ustalono regul poprawnej wymowy w jezyku polskim, wiec aby zachowac poprawnosc jezykowa, nalezy stosowac wymowe oryginalna.

bardziej chyba namotac nie moglem  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

 *Ar'T wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *m@niac! wrote:*   i wlasnie proponowana przez ciebie wersja jest "po polskiemu"
> 
> zachowujesz polska wymowe G i angielska wymowe oo (u)
> 
> wiec wychodzi z tego wersja "wiesniacka" 
> ...

 

Heh, nie za ma co  :Wink: 

 *Ar'T wrote:*   

> po drugie Poe nie masz do konca racji. Bo powiedz co bys pomyslal o gosciu, jaki z niego _linuksiarz_ (apropo wiesniactwa), jezeli ow gosciu nie umie wymowic nazwy swojej distro. Nie wiem jak wy, ale ja bym przynajmniej z lekka zasmial  

 

Nie no, jasne. Osobiscie tez glupio bym sie zasmial, gdyby ktos powiedział, "uzywam slackware" [dokladnie tak jak sie pisze] czy cos podobnego, ale w kwestii "Gentoo/s/Dżentu/Gentu/Dzentoo" jest juz odrobinke inaczej, gdyz zapis jest nieco inny [chyba rozumiecie o co mi chodzi  :Wink:  ]

 *Ar'T wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faktycznie nie jest to kwesta najwazniejsza, ale przyjmuje wersje z handbook'a - czyli dżenuu.
> 
> 

 

Jasne :] a ja przyjmuje sobie "Gentu" bo tak mi najladniej/najwygodniej, chyba ze ktos sie bardzo doczepi, to powiem od czasu do czasu Dżentu, czy jakos tak ;]

 *Ar'T wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PZDRWM

 

również pozdrawiam.. "pis"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

pomijajac to co napisal maniac, to czy g wymawiamy jako "g" czy jako "dż"  zalezy od miejsca wystepowania w zdaniu i od sasiadujacych liter, nie spotkalem sie jeszcze zeby g w sasiedztwie z "en" na poczatku zdania czytano jako "gen", przytaczalem juz przyklady: "general", "genetics", "generous","genitals","genius" i wiele innych (polecam sprawdzic slownik), to wszystko wymawia sie jako "dżen",

z kolei spolszczenie oo to bynajmniej nie jest u, skoro g spolszamy na g to oo pasowalo tez by na oo, tak samo, handbook prawde ci powie i tak chyba powinno sie to wymawiac, bo osobiscie razi mnie strasznie jak ludzie staraja sie spolszczac nazwy ktore po polsku nigdy dobrze nie beda brzmiec, wezmy chociazby taki "email" (czyt jak napisano) zamiast "imejl", czy "windows" zamiast "łidołs", no i "gentu" zamiast "dżentuu", to ze sie ktos przyzwyczail do danej wymowy w/g mnie nie jest zaden argument, bo jakbyscie zie czuli gdyby ktos do was zamiast po iminiu to mowil per "Stefan" bo sie tak przyzwyczail ;/

"Dżentuu" rulezzz  :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

@psycepa: dokładnie, to że ktoś się przyzwyczaił, to nie znaczy że wymawia poprawnie (stąd te wszystkie "dajrekt iksy" albo "autluk ekspresy" czy największy hardcore: "kontrol alt dilejt"). dżentuu i basta  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mirek

Przeciez ja prawie codziennie slysze reklamy w polskiej telewizji, ze film jest dostepny na dividi i kasecie video?

----------

## rane

Dżentu panowie, tylko tak, nie inaczej. Przecież nie jesteście z tych co mówią "cencel"? :] Wątek do zamknięcia. EOT.

----------

## muchar

Nie ważne jak go nazywasz, ważne że używasz.

Ja mówię Gentu. Dżentu brzmi francusko.

I mówię Linuks  a nie lajnuks etc.

I mówię cansel a nie cencel.

I mówię dilit a nie delejt.

Temat zamknięty.

----------

